# Replacement Tailights



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone, I have been looking in RV Accessory Catologs for a L E D tailight that is similer in shape and size to stock. I like the Quicker Light time when brake is applied, Super Bright when lit(especially when raining) and most likely never need replacing. Not crazy about additional cost though. Has anyone seen any that look similer to the lights on our Outbacks? I like the square shape as opposed to the smaller oval ones I've seen. Thanks for any info.

Also it's been a while since I've posted. Hope everyone is well! 
Brian


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Brian,

I found some that look pretty nice for about $50.00, I think. give me a few minutes and I'll get the link posted.

I've got LED light on two of the trucks at work and really like them.

Walter


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

LED Lights

Scrolll down half way and you will see the ones for trailers. I really want to get these!!!









Walter


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

LED LIGHT PRICES

A quick search found this place that sells them. I though I saw them cheaper somewhere else but didn't save it.

Walter


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian I haven't replaced mine but you might check this site
http://superbrightleds.com/


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hyewalt34 said:


> LED Lights
> 
> Scrolll down half way and you will see the ones for trailers. I really want to get these!!!
> 
> ...


Walter thanks - Now I want them as well









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Someone has to ask...

Why replace them with these LED's? Brighter?

Not to sound rude, but how bright do tail lights have to be?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Someone has to ask...
> 
> Why replace them with these LED's? Brighter?
> 
> ...


Jim
The LED are brighter and last longer 
the brighter the lights the better chance that the person behind you will see you 
in poor weather









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I notice on that website, it says "stud mounted"...I don't think that would work on the OB, would it??

I have stud mounted tailights on my snowmobile trailer, but the OB's are flush, with a wall behind them.

Maybe a universal mount would work...









Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

okay, voodoo here. I have been working on the tail lights for a few months now.

I realize those out there that question why, but I have found through experience by following and being followed that the Outback lights are not the easiest to see during the sunny daytime. In fact in heavy traffic situations when you need to see them the most, they fail to show up very well and end in many panic stops and peeoed people behind you, fortunately no rear-ends yet.

I am doing mine with red stop and yellow turn so that it is definitive of where it is going. I am also looking at a 3rd brake light that can also be wired as a back-up light.

You will also need to add reflectors to meet current laws, the old lights have the reflector built into the middle of it.

My research continues, but I will have something done as soon as nice weather comes.

kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most truck stops have LED lights on the shelf. You can see them and the prices are comparable with no shipping costs.

John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I notice on that website, it says "stud mounted"...I don't think that would work on the OB, would it??
> 
> I have stud mounted tailights on my snowmobile trailer, but the OB's are flush, with a wall behind them.
> 
> ...


I have been considering buying the oval grommet mounted ones, and mounting them into the back wall of the OB. Anyone have any ideas why we couldn't do flush mounts on the Outbacks?? I think that the flush mounts will be bright, and give the back of the trailer a cleaner look!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

This is what I am looking at for the stop


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

That is right along the lines of what I was talking about Hurricane! I will be intersted to see if we can mount in the back, or if there are any obstructions back there. Be sure to post pics of the install when you do it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just what I need right now, another mod!









Wait a minute...That is exactly what I need right now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Last fall I removed my right light housing, there is a small hole where the wires come out and it looks as if there is a ltiile over 2" depth to install in. Most of the grommet mount lights are about 1.75" deep, depending on the plug style, need the 90 degree type.

I am concerned about the angle of the rear wall, mine is on a slight slant inwards. I just haven't gotten around to go really look at it and go any farther forward. I was waiting till springtime.

kevin


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I will have to take a look at the 23rs. It seems to me that it is pretty flat in the rear







. If there is already a hole there, it would just be a matter of making it the right diameter and then doing the wiring. I personally think the LED's look great! They are super bright, and in my opinion would add a touch of class to the trailer, as if it doesn't have enought class on its own!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I like the looks of these for turn signals....









They would look cool.

They can be wired sequentially.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Those are cool Steve
Where did you find them at









Don


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the legwork or is it fingerwork? Well anyway, I checked out those links and now I'm really fired up. I think we're on to something! I'm not sure which set yet but am leaning toward the Aero Pro (TLL-36RK) universal mount. Does anyone know how ours are mounted I've never taken the cover off? Jim, in response to your comment "why brighter" I have a few thoughts. I believe the majority of our safety decisions are for our own protection primarily, (I,E) hitch set up, TV/Trailer loading, tire pressures etc. L E D Tailights (Brighter,Illuminate Faster) are a way to look out for the driver behind us. If he's safer we are also. I wouldn't be surprised if you see them as standard equiptment in a few years. Thanks again all. I'll keep you posted! Brian


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

One little mod I did to help with rear visibility (at night) was to cut a piece of DOT reflective tape to fit the length of the center channel of the rear bumper. This is the tape you see on the back of all big rigs. It works really good and looks custom. You can buy this buy the foot at a truck parts supply store.

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I guess I can understand the reason to have it brigther. Guess I was thinking it was good enough. Have you guys replaced the tail lights in your TV as well?


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim, I havn't changed my TV Tailights. The lights are mounted more in the "line of vision" and use what looks like a mirror technology on the backing plate of the assembly. They do however manufacture L E D replacement bulbs. I may check them out if I have a bulb go out. Brian


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hyewalt34 said:


> One little mod I did to help with rear visibility (at night) was to cut a piece of DOT reflective tape to fit the length of the center channel of the rear bumper. This is the tape you see on the back of all big rigs. It works really good and looks custom. You can buy this buy the foot at a truck parts supply store.
> 
> Walter
> [snapback]75640[/snapback]​


Walter, you wouldn't by chance have a pic ? I really like the idea.

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Those are cool Steve
> Where did you find them at
> 
> 
> ...


Good question....

I was on so many websites looking at different lights, I forget where I found them!!!
















I'll have to look back through the history...

Steve


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

I replaced the bulb only on my motorcycle. They are brighter but also more durable. I was breaking elements in the old style bulbs.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Those are cool Steve
> Where did you find them at
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go Don...

Buytruckstuff.com

Steve


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Thor,

I'll try in get a pic up soon. We are headed out of town this weekend (and I need to get to work now) so I'll get to it after the weekend.

If you look at the bumper, you will see the smooth, shiny center channel. I cut the DOT tape on a papper cutter to the diminsion of the channel and then stuck it on.

Walter


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Hey Brian!
One thing you should be aware of..LED's are sort of directional when they are lit. In other words they need to be focused/pointing at an angle that will put the light on the vehicles behind you. As I remember the back of the Outback is sort of undercut and that might not give as much focused light as you might think.
I have an LED brake/tailight on my motorcycle. EXTREMLY bright, but senstive to view angle.

Just something to check on??

Scott


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is what mine looks like before....I measured a depth of 1-5/8" until it hit something inside the wall, so the new light needs to fit in this space on my model.


























Sure enjoyed stopping to see the baby tonight, I sure miss the warmer weather...

kevin


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Scott, I'll look into further. Most of the traffic lights around this area have been replaced with L E Ds and they seem to be bright at various angles but I will probably test mount one only at first and check out the visability. Thanks for the "Heads up". Kevin, Great Pics! 
Brian


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I noticed too, that on anything over 80" wide, it needs side lights also. If you inset them, you may need to add some lights at the corners to be DOT legal.

I found some lights that look like the factory, but they are LED.

See them at the above mentioned website. They have retail links where you can by the products.

Also found these on Ebay...See then here

The one's I priced were around $55 per set.

Steve


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Steve! Brian


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> One little mod I did to help with rear visibility (at night) was to cut a piece of DOT reflective tape to fit the length of the center channel of the rear bumper. This is the tape you see on the back of all big rigs. It works really good and looks custom. You can buy this buy the foot at a truck parts supply store.
> 
> Walter
> [snapback]75640[/snapback]​


Hey, you beat me to it! I was going to post this as a mod.

I'm also thinking of putting some on the side skirt of the trailer. This stuff is amazingly reflective!

Ed


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Here is what mine looks like before....I measured a depth of 1-5/8" until it hit something inside the wall, so the new light needs to fit in this space on my model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin

Just noticed your great sticker









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> hyewalt34 said:
> 
> 
> > One little mod I did to help with rear visibility (at night) was to cut a piece of DOT reflective tape to fit the length of the center channel of the rear bumper. This is the tape you see on the back of all big rigs. It works really good and looks custom. You can buy this buy the foot at a truck parts supply store.
> ...


Ed,

Where did you get this DOT reflective tape? Thinking this is nice, simple solution.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

DOT tape is available at places that sell stuff for big rig trucks. Try looking in the phone book under truck equipment and parts.

Walter


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where did you get this DOT reflective tape?
> [snapback]77012[/snapback]​


For those in Portland like Oregon_Camper and I, you can find it at Sanderson Safety Supply Company1101 SE 3rd Ave. Portland, Oregon 97214 (it looks like they have a location in Seattle too) While there you can pick up all sorts of great safety related stuff, first aid supplies, really great heavy-duty latex gloves perfect for black tank dumping, etc.


----------

